

Gender and speedcubing - xrctl
http://rcm-papers.info/gender-and-speedcubing.html

======
xrctl
The complaining about women's representation at conferences seems to be
predicated on the belief that women would be equally represented if merit
assessment was unbiased (thus gender imbalance is proof of bias): well, here
is a situation where merit assessment is unbiased (performance is measured by
a timer). And the gender situation is more or less the same (women's
representation is much lower at the top than overall). This leads me to
conclude that the women in tech complaining is unfounded.

